# Dryer Venting



## dust11 (May 26, 2008)

Greetings folks, have a questions about a center unit townhouse.  Is it against code to have a dryer vent into a Garage?  The dryer is on the main floor and sitting right next to the garage so I think it was a shortcut to just get the install done (1989).  

Currently the temp fix is to open the garage when the dryer is running.  This has to be fixed however.  The 2nd floor is over the garage so running duct work straight up is not an option (it would pipe through a bedroom).  

Only things I can see as an option is to run the duct along the floor of the garage and punch a hole there... OR (and this I'd rather not do) is join the exhaust with the only exterior duct work in the garage that brings in outside air for the heater and just not run the heat with the dryer in the winter.

Thoughts?


----------



## jeff1 (May 26, 2008)

Hi,



> Is it against code to have a dryer vent into a Garage?



As always, check _local_ codes!
Into a garage is normally always frowned upon, through a garage can normally be done....but, sometimes a cool/cold garage can cause the moist air to condensate and sweat allowing lint to collect inside the vent. Wrapped vent pipe might be a good idea.



> is join the exhaust with the only exterior duct work in the garage that brings in outside air for the heater and just not run the heat with the dryer in the winter.



Vents should always be seperate and not joined together.

jeff.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 27, 2008)

I had to make one of these a while back. Owner says it worked really well.


----------



## inspectorD (May 27, 2008)

The issue is with the penetration in the garage wall. This is a no-no as far as the "code" is concerned into a garage. The fire wall has a 4 inch hole in it.
Plus the run is over 10 feet, to long for a dryer to vent properly without an assist fan. Those need access also to clean out....sounds like a head scratcher to me... 

Can you go down with a vent?


----------



## dust11 (May 27, 2008)

No way to go down with a vent, TH is on a slab with no crawlspace even.

Let me try to sketch the layout and see if that helps....


----------



## dust11 (May 27, 2008)

Ok so on the image below (I hope) #1 is the Dryer cubby with the exhaust vent almost on the floor of the garage.  #2 is the Washer cubby, both behind folding doors.  Between them is the entry door into the garage itself.  #3 is the furnace with the Red vent leading along the ceiling of the garage and out to an exterior vent to bring in outside air during some months.  

Thoughts?  I'm stumped.  This must be fixed one way or the other.  The MBR is above the garage and I've noticed some warping in the floor.  There's heat and probably moisture getting up there.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 28, 2008)

Then the only way I can see is to run the duct up and out across the ceiling to the outside framed in with 5/8" fireguard drywall. Install a fan with a access door fire rated.


----------



## inspectorD (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Daryll. This is really a bad spot for the dryer to be in. You could also go to the local inspector and see what they are doing for all the other units built like this.

I know...open can of worms....see folks run.


----------

